

Introducing the Apple iPaw [humor] - tmandarano
http://www.tmandarano.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/ipaw1.jpg

======
tmandarano
Note: this is my dog Spencer. Turns out that he really loves listening to
electronic music on my iPhone. Took this photo a couple of days ago with my
new camera.

